# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Парашютная вышка - Труханов остров

## Regiss

С этой вышки кто-то спрыгнул еще при СССР, по слухам, девушка, из-за любви. Достопрмечательность города (не знаю, как вставить фотки - подскажите, они на винте у меня), но скоро снесут на металл.
Сейчас там тусуются экстемальщики(днем) и любители высотного секса (вечером). Статьи не нашел, только обсуждение на другом форуме:

Парашютная вышка 
Дивное сооружение, откуда давно уже никто не прыгает, с тех пор как там будто бы разбилась дочь какого-то номенклатурного начальника. Сегодня парашютная просто еще один повод съездить на Труханов остров, походить по лесу и искупаться голышом. 
http://kopeika.ukrweb.net/forum/inde...b6ab22d5e8c30d
[/url]

----------


## Slipknot

для того чтобы поместить картинки на сайт нужно:
1) пройти по этой ссылке: http://www.radikal.ru
2) выложить там фотографию
3) скопировать Html теги которые вам там предлогаются. Лучше выбирате тот тег-где написанно что картинка увеливичается при наведении на неё курсором. ибо у некоторых трафик и им удобней когда на сайте выложены картинки в маленьком образце-меньше тратиться. И к тому же если скорость маленькая-долго ждать загрузки полной картинки.)
а вообще на ваш выбор естественно.
по другому картинку не выложете.)

----------


## Regiss

[b]Slipknot
Большое спасибо! Сегодня попробую - фотки там красивые.

----------


## Regiss

Вот, вроде все сделал как сказали, извините, если что не так. Фотку смотреть вы пойдете на Radikal?
Это фотки довольно давние, сейчас вышка не столь уже красива, но все так-же возвышается над лесом острова - памятник времен, когда каждый должен был быть готов к войне малой кровью на территории противника.
Скоро ее не будет - киевляне, сфоткайтесь там - уже есть договор на металл резать вышку в горадминистрации.

Старый анекдот для Slipknot:
- Девушка, а Вы могли бы полюбить радикала?
- Ради ЧЕГО???

Напиши, пож., правильно ли я все сделал с фоткой, если нет - попробую еще раз.

----------

